# Arc Flash Incident at Shopping Center in Australia



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That's horrible. I wonder if Australia has the equivalent of NFPA70E?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

If I had to guess, they were sampling/testing transformer oil, accidentally let air into the transformer and it flashed over and exploded.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> "As I came driving into the Galleria I (have) seen one guy coming running out and he was on fire," he said.
> 
> "And I (have) seen two guys coming out from the same door and they were on fire. And I knew straight away what was happening.
> 
> ...


~CS~


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Apparently a CFS unit exploded for some reason....

Frank


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Frank Mc said:


> Apparently a CFS unit exploded for some reason....
> 
> Frank


What's a CFS unit?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Frank Mc said:


> Apparently a CFS unit exploded for some reason....
> 
> Frank





MTW said:


> What's a CFS unit?


x2. CFS is??


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Cant
F**in
Say?

:jester:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

So maybe we can figure this one out in American parlance?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

In one of the vids through the door I saw giant cooling fins... I guess there was medium voltage equipment inside.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MTW said:


> If I had to guess, they were sampling/testing transformer oil, accidentally let air into the transformer and it flashed over and exploded.


Bump. Many transformer disasters have occurred because of this.


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

Compact Fusible Switch? Or something else?


----------

